# Seat belt twisted



## jwhcars (Apr 20, 2005)

Has anyone had their front seat belts get twisted so that the buckle when buckled cause a twist in the shoulder strap?I have had two replaced and now it is twisted again.I am told that the shoulder strap retracts and twists on the mechanism and that it needs to be replaced.The only other way I see to fix this is to remove the bottom chrome seat belt bar and slide the belt off to untwist it.







The belt gets twisted not the buckle facing the wrong way on the belt.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

Can you pull the seatblet out or is it stuck in the retractor? It is easy to take the panels out to get to the mechanism. However - be careful. The seatbelt mechanism uses a small explosive charge to pre-tension the seatbelt...


----------



## jwhcars (Apr 20, 2005)

It is not stuck it is just twisted.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Seat belt twisted (jwhcars)*

Been discussed before. A search might reveal more info but here's a TB on the issue.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...y.pdf


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Seat belt twisted (solarflare)*

Most of us just pulled the belt out as far as it would go and added a little flip to fix it. Haven't had an issue since.


----------



## awbrandt (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Seat belt twisted (kpiskin)*

I had the same thing on my EOS. The dealer stated that the belt was rolled backward onto the spool or whatever it is called. They replaced both front seat belts under warranty for me.


----------



## jwhcars (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Seat belt twisted (kpiskin)*

I have read the TB and when I pull the belt out slowly the twist is still not visible...I will have the service dept.fix it for the third time.If this is the only problem I have with the EOS I really can't complain.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Seat belt twisted (jwhcars)*

The twist is not necessarily visible even if you pull it all the way out. You can still flip it back to fix it yourself, if you like.


----------



## MMMH2O (Oct 24, 2004)

Had this problem on my Eos. Took it to dealer and they just pulled out the belt on the top and then let it retract. You have to pull it out slow. No parts replacement needed.


----------

